# myomectomy and breastfeeding



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Is there anyone out there that knows anything about having a myomectomy and breastfeeding.......how to not get my milk to dry up after this surgery.


----------



## tibeca (Apr 14, 2010)

What makes you think your milk will dry up? You are only having fibroids removed right? A few hours without nursing isn't a big deal.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

The doctor says I should wait to have them(fibroids) removed when I am not attached to breastfeeding anymore because in most instances ,maybe it's the anesthesia...a woman's milk may dry up. I want them removed but wanted to know if there's an herb I can take or what the drying up percentage is or...what ever there is to know.I'd like to breastfeed for atleast a year but I want to get pregnant next summer.


----------



## tibeca (Apr 14, 2010)

This sounds rather ridiculous, but perhaps there's something I don't know? Anesthesia will not make your milk dry up, and the hormones needed for milk production are not in the least bit related to the uterus.

This article explains that even with a full hysterectomy breastfeeding is still possible. http://www.hystersisters.com/vb2/article_97142.htm

Breastfeed frequently, and be prepared for having to go a few hours without nursing. Some dr's think that you can't nurse for "X" number of days because you had anesthesia or because you are taking pain meds. Neither is true in most instances. As long as your baby is healthy it is usually safe. You can contact the infant risk center for exact references on the specific anesthetic that will be used and give them info on your babe so then can calculate EXACTLY what risks there may be. As soon as you can safely hold your baby, (without assistance or risk dropping them), it is usually again safe to nurse.


----------



## tibeca (Apr 14, 2010)

I did a bit of quick research, the only thing that may affect you is if your dr. recommends doing hormone treatments to reduce the size of the tumors. Here's the thing though, if you aren't currently ovulating/having periods, then breastfeeding is providing the same effect as those hormone treatments. And, anecdotally, I've done those treatments. It didn't help the tumors in the least and made me MISERABLE! However, 3+ years of nursing and they are no longer visible via ultrasound.

See here for info on the hormone treatments: http://www.netreach.net/~hysterectomyedu/myomecto.htm#What is the Role of Hormone Treatment

If you read down by "What is the role of hormone treatment", you'll see that it is rarely recommended anyway.

Good luck!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

excuse the lowercase letter but i am breastfeeding at the moment. thank you for the research. i will have to ask my doctor more about it. maybe he was referring to' Estrogens may decrease the quantity and quality of breast milk' as stated in the article. he is the fibroid expert in these parts and wanted me to make an informed decision about when i wanted the surgery...seeing that i just got my little guy and all. i'll keep you posted.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

update if anyone cares

i had the surgery and everything went well and my breastmilk did not drop or change and i pumped and dumped. thanks for the advice.


----------



## quiana l nicole (Oct 12, 2012)

hello tracyamber,

i am currently in a similar situaton as you were. i also suffer from uterine fibroids. i will be undergoing a csec and myomectomy in the same day. my question - did you wait until after your baby was born to have your fibroid tumors removed?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I just saw your message.. i am so sorry i did not reply. i had no idea. did you have your surgery? i had my fibroids removed after my baby was born.

tracy


----------

